# Os traigo la comida, le merienda y la cena de toda la semana. Moritos güenos que "solo querían jugar" con sus nuevos amigos aberchales



## megadeth (22 Ago 2022)

Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Avatar de Ayuso? Tiro en la nuca es poco.


----------



## belenus (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Discolo (22 Ago 2022)

Esto son unas fiestas populares. Madre mia , hay mas ambiente en la cola del banco de alimentos


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Ago 2022)

Buen estercolero tercermundista.

Igual podemos retomar eso de que se vayan de España.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 Ago 2022)

Acabo de tomarme medio ración de rabas, un pudin de pescado, un rape a la brasa y un té verde, pero creo que podré con esto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

RH NEGRATIVO


----------



## megadeth (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Avatar de Ayuso? Tiro en la nuca es poco.



Me la follaba ya, encima del teclado


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Avatar de Ayuso? Tiro en la nuca es poco.



¿tú no te la follabas?


----------



## sirpask (22 Ago 2022)

Africanos enseñando su cultura a los vascos.


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



Me fascinan varas cosas:

El tono de panolis de los que filman, como si eso no fuera con ellos.
El gepeto del fulano con bigote final, acorde a su tono de panoli.
El que los moros agredan casi 15 a 1 a un fulano.
La morena del ultimo segundo.
Cuando esto sea la normal (y habitual):
¿Lucharán por su tierra y sus tradiciones?
¿Los vascos reclamarán españolidad y querrán que les ayudemos?
¿Querrán venir a vivir a España?
¿Querrán hacer gettos abertxales y crear "nueva Vasconia" ocupando tierras españolas y declarándolas independientes?


----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2022)

Qué culazo en 0:51.

MELAFO


----------



## From Thailand with love (22 Ago 2022)

Ganas de verlo en Warcelona con los indepes.....


----------



## mindugi (22 Ago 2022)

Cuánta basura en el suelo
Cuánta basura humana

Refugees welcome


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Qué culazo en 0:51.
> 
> MELAFO



Estáis en todo coño, ni me había fijado, es que hay que quereos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan los vascos de mierda, ya no tienen huevos a pegar tiros en la nuca a Mohameds.

Os quiero ver pegando tiros y bombas etarritas de mierda, que siempre he dicho que sois unos maricones gudaris de mierda.

Antes moritos que españoles, mientras hablen vuestro idioma de paleto de montaña.

Me la suda Euskal Herria, Pais Vasco o como quieran llamarlo esos paletos que no se follan ni a sus mujeres, que se jodan los guarros de mierda.

Cuando estaba Franco vivo seguian siendo la misma mierda, ahi iban de fanaticos catolicos, con curas de mierda que encubrian a esta gente, curas que deberian haber sido crucificados para su Dios, siempre han sido mierda.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

Pues lo mejor que nos podría pasar es que los moros y etarras se empezasen a matar para ver quien controla la tierra. Los etarras no tienen huevos a poner una bomba en una mezquita, secuestrar un Imán o pegarle un tiro en la nuca. Espero con todas mis ganas que esto pase tambien en Caspaluña, sseparatistas y moros matandose para ver de "qui es la terra catalana". Mientras todas las empresas se marchan a Madrid.


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Ago 2022)

patas de alambre vs patas de alambre....todo queda en familia.


----------



## nomecreoná (22 Ago 2022)

Gracias a los "amigos" de Bildu y el PNV .................................


----------



## keapazao (22 Ago 2022)

Donde están esas cuadrillas que antes iban a pegar a los punkis y yonkis?. En que mierda se ha convertido Bilbao.


----------



## forestal92 (22 Ago 2022)

La shortinoak de fondo protegiendo al negro ha sido el postre para los abertzales.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Ago 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Acabo de tomarme medio ración de rabas,



rabos


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ago 2022)

Basura humana arrastrándose entre basura y vómitos de borrachos. Lo mejor del vidrio los comentaristas mamaos de kalimotxo guarro de txosna aberketxale. En breve haberán duras declaraciones del aborto alcalde. AUPA BILBOKO ASTE NAGUSIA!!
No os mereceis otra cosa mamarratxos cuneteables!


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Yo solo muchas veces en Donosti provoqué peleas contra abertzales y nunca me entraron al trapo. Si va un grupo pues les dan de hostias como quieren.


----------



## Mr. VULT (22 Ago 2022)

Ya disfrutan lo votado antes de tener la edad de hacerlo.

El socialismo paleto es brutal


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Los moros esos se van a follar a todas las vascas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

Las chortinas van con los moros...


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Que hagan una campaña para que los extremeños vuelvan que son los que podemos revertir la situación o que no empeore.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Las chortinas van con los moros...



Tú verás son los que dan las hostias.


----------



## Can Cervecero (22 Ago 2022)

Eso que hemos visto en el video está pasando en Madrid, Cataluña, Aragón, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y en el Sur de España.


----------



## Diablo (22 Ago 2022)

Y luego los malos somos los españoles fascistas como nos llaman ellos.

Que se jodan y disfruten lo islamizado.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (22 Ago 2022)

Es mas higienico tomarse una cerveza en un vertedero que en una txozna.

Ambiente solo apto para guarros muy guarros. Moros y aberchandals en su salsa


----------



## martaggg (22 Ago 2022)

Hasta el vasco que graba hace de Jaime Ugarte comentando los golpes como si de un Usyk vs Joshua se tratara.


----------



## Visilleras (22 Ago 2022)

Y además, si no quedáis suficientemente nutridos, habeis de saber que* la comparsa atacada también por ameggos, es la misma que en 2017 pintó un mural de contenido sexual *con personajes de tebeos.








Un mural infantil 'sado' en plenas fiestas de Bilbao


Los asistentes a la Semana Grande de Bilbao se quedaron atónitos al ver en una de las casetas un mural, de apariencia infantil, con posturas sexuales.




okdiario.com





Todo lo que contribuya a que las pelolilas éstas conozcan el karma, es bienvenido.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Eso que hemos visto en el video está pasando en Madrid, Cataluña, Aragón, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y en el Sur de España.



Vivo en Barcelona, moviéndome por alguna de las zonas supuestamente malas y, sí, hay multiculturalidad, pero no eso ni por el forro.


----------



## Drogoprofe (22 Ago 2022)

Faltan punaladas y botellas estallado en la cabeza


----------



## L'omertá (22 Ago 2022)

Sabino Arana estaría encantado con este post.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Eso que hemos visto en el video está pasando en Madrid, Cataluña, Aragón, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y en el Sur de España.



Promoved la reproducción de extremeños comejamones con un antebrazo como el gemelo de una persona, de zachar, y que emigren a esas zonas para que formen cuadrillas de extremeños y repartan hostias. Los de Bilbaó somo nosotros.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sabino Arana estaría encantado con este post.



Sabino Arana era un maricón y un cuclock como lo es Santi Abascal y como lo son todos los vascos que menuda decepción me llevé el primer día que fui a la piscina en Donosti, que lo primero que me encontré fue una panda de viejos y maricones sin testosterona, esos son los vascos. Los moros lo tienen muy fácil.


----------



## Dolce (22 Ago 2022)

Quiero ver ya a los tarados endogámicos del Rh- pidiendo protección a la Guardia Civil y la Policía Nacional.
Les quiero ver recibiendo a las furgonetas de las UIP's cantando brazo en alto el Cara al Sol igual que cuando sus abuelos recibían al Generalísimo.
Este vídeo me cuenta como Cena de Nochebuena.


----------



## ElectricWizard (22 Ago 2022)

Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja


----------



## bric (22 Ago 2022)

Lo acabo de ver en el telediario.








[Sarcasmo]


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Yo he vivido allí, y tuve peleas con moros charlines de los más chungos, trabajando de segurata para protegeros vascos maricones, y los putos vascos en general me miraban mal y peor sueldo, así que me fui de allí en cuanto pude. TENÉIS/TIENEN LO QUE OS MERECÉIS, PUNTO. A MAMAR POLLA MORONEGRA, PUNTO.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

bric dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver en el telediario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso lo hacen para que las ezpañordas mojen bragas con los moros y se quieran aparear con ellos.


----------



## Dolce (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Como si nacieron antes de ayer, que se jodan los putos aberchales.
Merecen la muerte.


----------



## ELOS (22 Ago 2022)

cómo se dice en vasco * A MÍ LA GUARDIA CIVIL ?*


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Ago 2022)

Los gudaris muy valientes matando niños pero luego vienen cuatro moros y ¡_aibalahostia!_


Día de cosecha en Vasconia


----------



## El Fenomeno (22 Ago 2022)

Las dos comunidades que más rechazo mostraron a lo español (Pais Vasco y Cataluña) son las que más se van a divertir las próximas décadas (aunque ya ha empezado ).


----------



## diogenes de sinope (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que se jodan los vascos de mierda, ya no tienen huevos a pegar tiros en la nuca a Mohameds.
> 
> Os quiero ver pegando tiros y bombas etarritas de mierda, que siempre he dicho que sois unos maricones gudaris de mierda.
> 
> ...



Provincias Vascongadas es como deben de llamarse.


----------



## bric (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Eso lo hacen para que las ezpañordas mojen bragas con los moros y se quieran aparear con ellos.



No, lee todo lo que he escrito. Estas noticias no salen en la tele. Si fuese al revés, unos chavales apaleando a unos _amego_s, saldrían, pero unos _amegos _apaleando a unos chavales "no tiene interés".


----------



## Mundocruel (22 Ago 2022)

Me nutre que tanto gilipovascos y tontocatalanes llenarán sus comunidades de moros por el tema idioma, que lo disfruten con gusto.


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

MENAS MANDAN IN DA STREET ETARRAS DE MIERDA


----------



## Ele (22 Ago 2022)

¿Aberchales peleando en inferioridad? No lo verán tus ojos.


----------



## Karlb (22 Ago 2022)

Son nuestros niñoak.
Mis dies a los comentaristas.


----------



## t_chip (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



Y mientras, los valientes "gudaris" vasquitos filmando y diciendo "mira mira...déjales...ven paquí"

?A estos como no tienen coche no les ponéis una bomba, cagones?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (22 Ago 2022)

Donde dice que son aberchales?

Eso es bilbao? Joder, es por ser fiestas o siempre es un estercolero?


----------



## cujo (22 Ago 2022)

En fiestas el arenal lo toma los abertzales y ahora los moros por lo q se ve.
Hace años q no bajo a ese estercolero de mierda


----------



## diogenes de sinope (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Este camino es insostenible y tiene que romper. 

Mejor que explote allí que ellos se lo buscaron, tan modernos y solidarios, jesuitas y de financiar aita maris.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Ago 2022)

El PNV primero traiciono a los Españoles, luego a los vascos...LO UNICO QUE QUERIAN ES PODER, se lo quitaran....veremos un lendakari bien negro.


----------



## JimJones (22 Ago 2022)

Los etarras siempre han sido así....mucho pim pan pum, pero a la hora de darse de hostias con foráneos....


----------



## Lumpen (22 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajaja me nvtre. Molaría ver el pais vasco convertido en la nueva Marruecos jajaja


----------



## Dosto (22 Ago 2022)

Sabino Arana estaría orgulloso...


----------



## Octubrista (22 Ago 2022)

A regañadientes salí por Madrid por las fiestas castizas, y he de reconocer que repetí otros días porque el ambiente era bueno y había buen rollo, y la gente se comportaba con respeto y cada uno a la suyo.

El segundo día llevé a dos niños pequeños de "tardeo", y ya bien entrada la noche para casa.

Temía encontrarme algo como lo de este vídeo de Bilbao, y fue todo lo contrario. Lamentablemente, esto que vemos en el vídeo es un futuro próximo.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (22 Ago 2022)

Lo triste de esto esta pasando en toda España.

Bandas de moros y latinos swags de la rue pegando palizas a españoles y echandolos de la calle, mientras se quedan con el espacio publico y con las mujeres.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



A ver si los matan, asi sus padres Etarras sabran lo que es que te asesinen a un familiar.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



YO NO LOS DISTINGO, CUÁLES SON CUÁLES? Y NO VEO TAMPOCO QUIÉN HUYE Y QUIÉN GANA, SÓLO HOSTIAS MARICONAS A CÁMARA LENTA


----------



## roquerol (22 Ago 2022)

que decepción los vascos


----------



## LangostaPaco (22 Ago 2022)

Solo han sido multiculturalizado dos vascos, son pocos no me nvtre mucho


megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.


----------



## cortoplacista (22 Ago 2022)

Meto tercer mundo = obtengo tercer mundo, por tanto busco convertir esto en tercer mundo.
Cualquier otra teoría es de ser subnormal.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ago 2022)

vaya cantidad de basura que hay en esa plaza
en el suelo y caminando
da tol puto asco


----------



## Zappa (22 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La morena del ultimo segundo.



Uffff.
Si que tiene morbo si.


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> que decepción los vascos



Los vascos siempre han sobrevivido chupandole la polla hasta los huevos al que manda de turno.


----------



## Mr. VULT (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Nadie se alegra de que las hienas se coman a dos guepardos jóvenes. 

Se ve como algo natural que sucede en la naturaleza salvaje entre especies luchando por el mismo territorio. Bolsa pipas, cervecita y al acabar pasamos a national geographic Cataluña, para ver un documental de buitres del monte atlas carroñear a los ñus locales. 

Disfruta lo programado en tu televisor.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



al parecer eta se disuelve con mucha mayor rapidez que franco
que bonita es la quimica y que magica


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2022)

0:43 melafo
0:51 melafo más duramente


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Ago 2022)

En las calles de Bilbao una cuarta parte de las cuadrillas son de moros, que estan vigilando a ver a quien roban, pero si mirais las televisiones autonomicas y las de difusion nacional, *en todas las tomas no sale ni un magrebi, ni un subsahariano, esto es para verlo en directo...

PD- Los medios de desinformacion de mierda !!!.  *


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Eso lo hacen para que las ezpañordas mojen bragas con los moros y se quieran aparear con ellos.



En este caso serán vascoñordas


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Yy ojalá les revienten la cabeza. Por cierto, patinas mucho con las fechas, que ETA no se disolvió hace tanto.


----------



## pepinox (22 Ago 2022)

A los etarras se les da bien el tiro en la nuca al descuido, pero a la hora de enfrentar un pelotón de Allah Ahkbars se cagan patas abajo.

Y encima han llenado "su país" de morisma y negrizal. Jojojojojo: Gudaris VS Moros, Fight!!


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Uffff.
> Si que tiene morbo si.



Es que con lo divertido, os perdéis lo importante.


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan por gilipollas.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ago 2022)

Como pa ir a Bilbao


----------



## Joaquim (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Las chortinas van con los moros...



Valla, no me lo experaba!!


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ago 2022)

A puñaladas tambien van ganando los moros.
Marruecos 2 - Pais Vasco 0









Dos heridos por arma blanca en una pelea en la zona de las barracas de Bilbao


Por el momento no ha habido detenciones y la Ertzaintza investiga las circunstancias del suceso




www.deia.eus


----------



## Lacerta (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Los moros esos se van a follar a todas las vascas.



Pues pobrecitos xD


----------



## DonManuel (22 Ago 2022)

pedirán la lucha armada contra semejante ataque en su tierra?


----------



## karrillo (22 Ago 2022)

LOL. Si esos son de todo menos abertzales.


----------



## A.Daimiel (22 Ago 2022)

estuve hace unas semanas en el casco viejo de Bilbao y menudo estercolero. Lleno de maricones, etarras y moros. Por mi puede caer ahí el meteorito que no se pierde nada


----------



## Limón (22 Ago 2022)

Fantástico video. Me nvtre!


----------



## snoopi (22 Ago 2022)

lo mas importante q es la morenaza, la sacan solo a medias, manda cojones


----------



## DOM + (22 Ago 2022)

Los nuevos vascos

La cara de gilipollas que se les habrá quedado a los etarras con 30 años (pocos pero no hay pena de muerte) a la sombra que entraron dejando una region blanca en la que ellos eran la escoria y con sus odiados españoles que solo les ponian la nuca y pagaban las fiestas y ahora al salir viendo que son los unicos vascos de su barrio y que a la que se descuiden los apalizan, rajan o violan jojojojo

30 añitos Patxi y como ha cambiado el cuento

A comer nuevos vascos y calladito que tu PNV y tus abertzales estan a favor de ellos y no querras ser racista (solo vale contra españoles el racismo)

Jojojo 30 añitos!

NUTRE MUCHO HDLGP


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ago 2022)

Donde se consiguen las palomitas¿?


----------



## arangul (22 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Eso que hemos visto en el video está pasando en Madrid, Cataluña, Aragón, Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y en el Sur de España.



esto en la ribera del ebro que hay muchos ,ni de cona ves tu esto,ni parecido


----------



## DOM + (22 Ago 2022)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> Ganas de verlo en Warcelona con los indepes.....



Ya pasa ya!


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Ago 2022)

Disfrutando lo bilduEtarrizado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Africanos enseñando su cultura a los vascos.



Entre africanos se entienden. Los vascos vienen del norte de África.


----------



## zirick (22 Ago 2022)

Tomad moros, izquierdosos


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



No conectan ni una. Nivel Tik Tok.


----------



## Le Truhan (22 Ago 2022)

Laissez fare!!!! Y asi a infinito.


----------



## arangul (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



nos reimos y ademas a carcajada limpia,hay motivo para hacerlo
los vascos siempre cicateros con el resto de los espanoles para luego con el dinero que obtienen criar cuervos,


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Me la suda Euskal Herria, Pais Vasco o como quieran llamarlo esos paletos que no se follan ni a sus mujeres, que se jodan los guarros de mierda.



A ver, en justicia, la mayoría de sus mujeres son absolutamente infollables.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ehhh ehhhh



Se dice Eeeeeeek, Eeeeeeek!

No españolices, maketo.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> estuve hace unas semanas en el casco viejo de Bilbao y menudo estercolero. Lleno de maricones, etarras y moros. Por mi puede caer ahí el meteorito que no se pierde nada



Putin, primero Londres y luego Bilbaó. Z!


----------



## Eremita (22 Ago 2022)

Pues un vídeo muy bonito. Además me encanta imaginar a los padres de mierda de los agredidos, pagando impuestos como perras para mantener a los moritos wenos. Me encanta cuando palman trabajando para que a los moritos no les falte de nada. Qué gustazo.


----------



## DOM + (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Entonces los neonazis cuyos padres no habian nacido ni siquiera cuando Hitler? Entiendo que de esos tampoco podemos quejarnos

Que pasa que no se puede ser abetzale racista antiespañol porque ETA se disolvió? No se puede ser nazi porque el nsdap no existe?

Que puta excusa barata es esa?

La gente se alegra de que sean abertzales de los de "antes moros que toros" o "refugiados sí, españoles no" los que ahora se comen lo que han criado.

Peor era cuando los hermanos mayores de esos pegaban tiros en la nuca. Ahora solo les han dado un par de ostias los nuevos vascos.

Almenos no han sido ostias españolas, estaran contentos.


----------



## Lábaro (22 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Buen estercolero tercermundista.
> 
> Igual podemos retomar eso de que se vayan de España.



Que se vayan los separatistas.Y los separadores camuflados de "patriotas",detras...


----------



## Stormtrooper (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



De Warcelona a Warbilbao


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Que se vayan los separatistas.Y los separadores camuflados de "patriotas",detras...



Que se vaya tu puta madre y tus amiguetes los asesinos de personas inocentes. Y te vas tú con ellos a tomar por culo y todo el tercer mundo que habéis traído payaso. El recogenueces de los cojones.


----------



## forestal92 (22 Ago 2022)

Ese etarra viejo que sale de prision despues de 30 anos de condena por luchar contra espanoles y llega a su patria para encontrarse eso. No vuelve a cenar en su vida.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ese etarra viejo que sale de prision despues de 30 anos de condena por luchar contra espanoles y llega a su patria para encontrarse eso. No vuelve a cenar en su vida.



Que se joda por hijo de puta asesino.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (22 Ago 2022)

BILBADO está mucho mejor ahora


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Ago 2022)

se ve divertidisimo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Felson (22 Ago 2022)

Los flequirectos todavía no se han dado cuenta de que estaban matando a los únicos que los podían salvar. Y eso que son beréberes, los que hablen euskera y se consideren de tal cosa.... Lamentabla, que diría los del otro territorio que mañana, serán enemigos acérrimos (estamos hablando de cosas del paleolítico que alguien quiso traer, de nuevo, a la época moderna -la que se extiende más allá del XVII-). Lametabla, pero propio de humanos egoístas, algunos humanos, que ya no deberíamos considerar como tal si de verdad queremos avanzar como especie o, siquiera, como grupo humano que busca sobrevivir.


----------



## noseburbuja (22 Ago 2022)

la mitad de bilbao es de los moros


----------



## Teuro (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> RH NEGRATIVO



Efectivamente, los marroquís también tienen RH negativo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Ago 2022)

Jojojojojo que se jodan los SUBNORMALES covidiotas proetarras.

Al menos los moros no me discriminan por no pincharme mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vae Victis (22 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Efectivamente, los marroquís también tienen RH negativo.



Será por eso que yo no soy capaz de distinguirlos….


----------



## Orgelmeister (22 Ago 2022)

Napalm es poco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Basura humana arrastrándose entre basura y potas de borrachos. Lo mejor del vidrio los comentaristas mamaos de kalimotxo guarro de txosna aberketxale. En breve haberán duras declaraciones del aborto alcalde. AUPA BILBOKO ASTE NAGUSIA!!
> No os mereceis otra cosa mamarratxos cuneteables!



peleando por el mercado de la droga, sin duda ! 

Es parte del plan de exterminio de hezpania.


----------



## Berrón (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Las chortinas van con los moros...



EXTREME NUTRITION.

FILOETARRAS ANHELANDO SER ESPAÑOLES EN 3,2,1...


----------



## Orgelmeister (22 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> EXTREME NUTRITION.
> 
> FILOETARRAS ANHELANDO SER ESPAÑOLES EN 3,2,1...



De momento, todo el que puede (funcis trasladados) se va largando de allí a topijo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Los nuevos vascos
> 
> La cara de gilipollas que se les habrá quedado a los etarras con 30 años (pocos pero no hay pena de muerte) a la sombra que entraron dejando una region blanca en la que ellos eran la escoria y con sus odiados españoles que solo les ponian la nuca y pagaban las fiestas y ahora al salir viendo que son los unicos vascos de su barrio y que a la que se descuiden los apalizan, rajan o violan jojojojo
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja DOOM


----------



## Eremita (22 Ago 2022)

Los vascos son como los escandinavos, unos memos gilipollas que prefieren extinguirse a reconocer que se han equivocado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Meto tercer mundo = obtengo tercer mundo, por tanto busco convertir esto en tercer mundo.
> Cualquier otra teoría es de ser subnormal.



E ya


----------



## Lábaro (22 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Que se vaya tu puta madre y tus amiguetes los asesinos de personas inocentes. Y te vas tú con ellos a tomar por culo y todo el tercer mundo que habéis traído payaso. El recogenueces de los cojones.



A ver chavalin : Esos separatistas no son mis amigos,como tampoco lo sois los separadores,así que por mi,os podéis juntar todos con los moros en el Arenal y dar rienda a vuestra marginalidad...

En cuanto a eso de que " nos vais a echar de España",suena igual que los tontos de la clase intentando trolear al alumno aplicado que saca todo dieces, así que igual que los separatistas,puedes esperar sentado en el secarral a que eso ocurra...

PD : Hala a votar a Bocs y saludos al vasco Abascal,guerrero del teclado (Y mis condolencias a tus padres por no saber haberte dado un mínimo de educacion...)


----------



## Gothaus (22 Ago 2022)

Coño, con el asco que nos tienen al resto de los españoles y a los moros no les dicen ni mu. Pero ya sabemos que la ETA se fundó sobre una base roja marxista-leninista y, por lo tanto, antirracista (a no ser que seas de otra parte de España).

A comer morería. A ver cuándo reaccionan, esta panda de subnormales.


----------



## damevenenooooo (22 Ago 2022)

Choque intercultural mañanero hingenieros contra abogados del estado, no sienten ni los golpes, fuego purificador es lo que hace falta.


----------



## Hamtel (22 Ago 2022)

Bailes regionales


----------



## Cimbrel (22 Ago 2022)

Los vascoetarras tienen más en común con los amazigh que con los españoles, es un HECHO PROBADO. Solo están reuniendose con sus coetáneos, es como si metiesemos en las 3000 viviendas a 5000 hindús recien llegados del Punjab, no los distinguirías.

El disfrutómetro está comenzando a amortizarse.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Disfrútalo desde tu ventana JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Ago 2022)

Nada, una nueva ETA contra moros y en dos días los tienen a raya...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Nada, una nueva ETA contra moros y en dos días los tienen a raya...



Na los vascos son lo más maricon que t echas a la cara, en cuanto les levantas la mano se achantan. Los que se dejan, les tironucan.

Hay que ser maricon para que te de miedo la eta y demás escoria vasca

Los que tienen huevos van de frente, o sea, la morería.


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Ago 2022)

8 contra 1,
Se les ve valientes y tal.
Lástima de país.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Ago 2022)

sóis muy tontos los neomuladis, haciendo como que os reís como caínes de algo que está en proceso en toda España, en unos sitios más y otros menos

bueno, qué narices, simplemente sóis proto muladís, de los primeros que se unirían a la morisma cuando vieran que las tornas les favorecen


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Ago 2022)

El pueblo vasco es el más jodido mentalmente en la actualidad con las mierdas del feminismo, la identidad de género y demás mierdas... Los chavales vascos actuales no tienen nada que ver con los de hace 30 años, no son capaces ni de matar a una mosca. La mayoría son aliades con perspectiva de genaro. Son perfectos para una merienda de moronegros.


----------



## mxmanu (22 Ago 2022)

Yo les mandaba toda la moronegrada para ya, parece que les gusta


----------



## dangerbyte (22 Ago 2022)

Antes era el "estado opresor" quien machacaba a los vascos.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Na los vascos son lo más maricon que t echas a la cara, en cuanto les levantas la mano se achantan. Los que se dejan, les tironucan.
> 
> Hay que ser maricon para que te de miedo la eta y demás escoria vasca
> 
> Los que tienen huevos van de frente, o sea, la morería.



No, la morería no tiene huevos, de hecho, son lo más cobarde que hay, sólo atacan por la espalda y cuando saben que son 20 contra 1. Uno contra uno se cagan. Aunque coincido que los vascos son unos maricones, justo acababa de escribir eso mismo en mi anterior post. Si son listos se pondrán las pilas... Pero lo dudo.


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ago 2022)

Puta mierda de fiesta...sin charos en una pelea con el 
Eh eh eh eh eh hay dio mio eh eh eh


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No, la morería no tiene huevos, de hecho, son lo más cobarde que hay, sólo atacan por la espalda y cuando saben que son 20 contra 1. Uno contra uno se cagan. Aunque coincido que los vascos son unos maricones, justo acababa de escribir eso mismo en mi anterior post. Si son listos se pondrán las pilas... Pero lo dudo.



Van a mamar polla moruna, menos mal que no hablan hidpnaiol, AMEGO


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Puta mierda de fiesta...sin charos en una pelea con el
> Eh eh eh eh eh hay dio mio eh eh eh



Los únicos que les han puesto las.pilas a los moritos son los canarios....ya no entran a muchos barrios porque hasta las mujeres les pegan...
Vaskitos...marijuanes


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Ago 2022)

Eso es por que no eran del mismo centro de Bilbao. Disfruten lo genozidado.


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No, la morería no tiene huevos, de hecho, son lo más cobarde que hay, sólo atacan por la espalda y cuando saben que son 20 contra 1. Uno contra uno se cagan. Aunque coincido que los vascos son unos maricones, justo acababa de escribir eso mismo en mi anterior post. Si son listos se pondrán las pilas... Pero lo dudo.



Es que vosotros os ponéis mucho las pilas? Lo dudo mucho. Anda que ....consejos vendo para mi no tengo. 
Esto está pasando en todos los pueblos de España.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Los únicos que les han puesto las.pilas a los moritos son los canarios....ya no entran a muchos barrios porque hasta las mujeres les pegan...
> Vaskitos...marijuanes



Sisi pregunta a @Pirro

Están rodeados de moromierdas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Es que vosotros os ponéis mucho las pilas? Lo dudo mucho. Anda que ....consejos vendo para mi no tengo.
> Esto está pasando en todos los pueblos de España.



Disfruta de lo que ves por la ventana JAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Ago 2022)

En País Vasco cojones haberlos haylos como en toda España a la historia me remito. 
No se que os vanagloriáis en una pelea de 8 contra 1.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que se jodan los vascos de mierda, ya no tienen huevos a pegar tiros en la nuca a Mohameds.
> 
> Os quiero ver pegando tiros y bombas etarritas de mierda, que siempre he dicho que sois unos maricones gudaris de mierda.
> 
> ...



Tú tampoco te las follarías..


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> En País Vasco cojones haberlos haylos como en toda España a la historia me remito.
> No se que os vanagloriáis en una pelea de 8 contra 1.



Dónde estáis vasquitos maricones?


----------



## Le_petit (22 Ago 2022)

Toma Jo Ta Ke irabazi arte.

Cantaran de nuevo eso de "que se vayan, diles que se vayan" cuando les esten fostiando la morisma, igual que lo cantaban cuando veian algun madero, picolo o zipaio?. Les diran eso de zipaio, entzun, pim, pam, pum, cuando la ertzaina les vaya a salvar la vida?. Los asesinos seguiran llevando lazo azul, o ahora llevaran una media luna?. Artapalo, dales palo se utilizara contra la morisma?. Se alegraran del estado policial y militar cuando fostien y maten a vasquitos y violen y maten a vasquitas?. Le podran pintaditas de puntos de mira en los timbres a la morisma o frente a su casa "Mohhamed, los dias que te quedan, son una cuenta atras"?. Haran canciones sobre estas cosas SUTAGAR, Hertzainak, kortatu o el mantxurriano de kojon prierto?

Por menos de esto han ardido contenedores, se han empapelado plazas de pueblos, han ardido autobuses en el bulevar de San Sebastian en los 80 y los 90.

A bailar, cada uno tiene lo que se merece.


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Disfruta de lo que ves por la ventana JAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA



Disfruta también lo que ves por la tuya.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Disfruta también lo que ves por la tuya.



Ya te digo, pero mientras os ejecuten a los vascos, Feliz, llama a otegui, que va por la cuarta ya


----------



## Euron G. (22 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Estáis en todo coño, ni me había fijado, es que hay que quereos



Estos son de los que ven una sandía con un agujero y piensan "mmm, melofo". Debe ser complicado vivir con tanta calentura.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El PNV primero traiciono a los Españoles, luego a los vascos...LO UNICO QUE QUERIAN ES PODER, se lo quitaran....veremos un lendakari bien negro.



Ya los tenemos jugando en el Bilbao...


----------



## Luftwuaje (22 Ago 2022)

Que llamen a los refuerzos de Alsasua.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (22 Ago 2022)

A esos puñetazos les falta bastante testosterona, parecen una pelea en el patio de un colegio.


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Ago 2022)

Han venido a hacer el trabajo que los españoles no quieren hacer.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Han venido a hacer el trabajo que los españoles no quieren hacer.



Jajajajaajaja


----------



## Sergey Vodka (22 Ago 2022)

Maketos moros welcome !!!
No a la maketomorofobia !!!

Os queremos morenos y valientes


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2022)

no me digais que no es placentero ver como ostian a los etarras y lo mariconas que son con los moros

no les dais tiritos en la nuca o bombas o k ase?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (22 Ago 2022)

españoles no
refugees si

pues con su pan se los coman y QUE SE JODAN


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Ago 2022)

Moros VS etarras win win


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Los moros esos se van a follar a todas las vascas.



orcos y goblines follando

como serán los hijos que salgan


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 Ago 2022)

¿y cómo sabéis que son abertxales?


----------



## ciberobrero (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.




Jajajaja "lo estan matando" pero nadie es capaz de defenderse, creo que los moros necesitan pinchar mas, la proxima que lleven la bandera de España y quizá provoquen reacción.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> YO NO LOS DISTINGO, CUÁLES SON CUÁLES? Y NO VEO TAMPOCO QUIÉN HUYE Y QUIÉN GANA, SÓLO HOSTIAS MARICONAS A CÁMARA LENTA



Yo creo que es una pelea entre moros.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



ETA no es el pasado. ETA sigue existiendo y casi mil muertos no los vais a poder tapar tan facil.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (22 Ago 2022)

Se les esta quedando unas Vascongadas estupendas, muy multiculturales, como les gusta a los abertzales, como Evaristo, ese intelectual de La Polla Records.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Pues sí puto SUBNORMAL.

Encantado de que los moros paguen pensiones a los SUBNORMALES que me señalan por no saber euskera y no estar "vacunado".

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

La morería en Marruecos tienen que estar inflandose a chortinas.

Aquí todo tíos, en Marruecos debe haber coños pa aburrir


----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (22 Ago 2022)

Los nuevos "amos" de la calle dando candela a los "antiespañoles" en su propia tierra pura y sagrada, que bueno, tienen lo que querian "los mejores y más valientes", estos son Invasores sanos. 

¿y que dicen los Comunistarras de que apaleen a sus colegas BilduEtarras?


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2022)

viva la RGI

hay que publicitar más la RGI en marruecos y redes sociales, joder


----------



## Castellano (22 Ago 2022)

Yo ahí no distingo moros de abertzales, salvo el alto, que parece europeo, los demás todos parecen moros.

Además las pintas de abertzale no pintan con esos cortes de pelo a lo mena


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (22 Ago 2022)

AberCHale medio.


----------



## etsai (22 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué creéis que son aberchandals?

La pelea es un poco meh... se pegan como sin ganas.


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sisi pregunta a @Pirro
> 
> Están rodeados de moromierdas.



Rodeados estamos en Europa...pero muchos no quieren verlo.


----------



## Ironlord (22 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Se les esta quedando unas Vascongadas estupendas, muy multiculturales, como les gusta a los abertzales, como Evaristo, ese intelectual de La Polla Records.



Buen ejemplo Evaristo, que es GALLEGO.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Rodeados estamos en Europa...pero muchos no quieren verlo.



Me la suda, quiero vascos y talufos sufriendo


----------



## Lábaro (22 Ago 2022)

Separatistas,separadores y moros

Entre marginados anda la cosa...


----------



## waukegan (22 Ago 2022)

Les veo buen juego de piernas. Bien podrían jugar en el Athletic, seguramente han nacido en Bilbao


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Ago 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Donde están esas cuadrillas que antes iban a pegar a los punkis y yonkis?. En que mierda se ha convertido Bilbao.



No se ha convertido, nunca ha dejado de ser una mierda.


----------



## greendoormas (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Me la suda, quiero vascos y talufos sufriendo



Eso es lo que queremos los españoles de bien...


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Los moros esos se van a follar a todas las vascas.



Pues entonces, le harán un favor a los vascos, porque vaya fauna de féminas tienen. Ni con la tuya me las paso por la piedra.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (22 Ago 2022)

Hasta los putos guarros ochenteros drogadictos vascuzos castellano parlantes tenian mas huevos que estos


----------



## iases (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo solo muchas veces en Donosti provoqué peleas contra abertzales y nunca me entraron al trapo. Si va un grupo pues les dan de hostias como quieren.



No te lo crees ni tu


----------



## esforzado (22 Ago 2022)

sabino estaría orgulloso... vaya sociedad racialmente pura que les está quedando...

"el vizcaíno es emprendedor", nos decía... sí, emprende la huida de las patadas de los moros que él mismo ha invitado como una coneja con jindama...


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Ago 2022)

bueno, ya os comenté cómo se llama el nuevo deporte urbano en las provincias:

"kale morocca"


----------



## etsai (22 Ago 2022)

A ver, que yo en un par de días quiero ir a las fiestas y si paso a engrosar la lista de agredidos por la morisma no quiero aparecer en este foro como un etarra y que os estéis nutriendo a mi costa. De todas formas yo no pienso bajar a ese estercolero de las txosnas.

Deseadme suerte, en todo caso.

(El otro día hubo dos apuñalamientos EN LAS BARRACAS/FERIA. Para robar. Flipante. Y la ETB preocupándose por los pintxazos ficticios.)


----------



## ProfePaco (22 Ago 2022)

Muchos vascos van a echar de menos a la Guardia Civil


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Ago 2022)

*El video se ha hecho viral*, es un problema para el PNV, los medios, los políticos EN GENERAL y las propias txoznas....va a tener que salir a decir eso de l*a guerra al navajero generalizando*....pero por los comentarios en los periódicos se les ha ido de las manos.

Ayer intentaron atracar a un tío mío, muy mayor (72 años) , pero que es bien fuerte...uno de los menas se fue con un puñetazo en los riñones y el otro casi le alcanza con la lata que llevaba en la mano.

Por otro lado, 
*Detenida una persona en relación a los navajazos a dos jóvenes en las barracas de Bilbao*
EITB MEDIA

Publicado: 21/08/2022 10:59 (UTC+2) Última actualización: 21/08/2022 18:28 (UTC+2)
La agresión ocurrió a las 21:45 horas en la zona de barracas de Bilbao. Los dos jóvenes fueron evacuados a hospitales, uno de ellos en estado grave.









Detenida una persona en relación a los navajazos a dos jóvenes en las barracas de Bilbao


DDetenida una persona en relación a los navajazos a dos jóvenes en Bilbao. La agresión ocurrió a las 21:45 horas en la zona de barracas de Bilbao. Los dos jóvenes fueron evacuados a hospitales, uno de ellos en estado grave.




www.eitb.eus


----------



## Caudi (22 Ago 2022)

Master piece


----------



## Vanatico (22 Ago 2022)

Pues el Alcalde que estaba en un concurso de ensaladas durante la lluvia de hostias habla de eficacia policial en las fiestas porque ha llenado Bilbao de policias secretas.
Asi pues,Enhorabuena!!  









Un grupo de inmigrantes protagoniza una multitudinaria pelea en las fiestas de Bilbao


Un vídeo de una multitudinaria pelea en las fiestas de Bilbao se convierte en viral en pleno auge de los hurtos y robos con violencia.




okdiario.com


----------



## fieraverde (22 Ago 2022)

Molenbeek en 3 .. 2 .. 1


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Ago 2022)

Van a ver lo bien que se vivía contra la Guardia Civil...

Karma, haz tu magia.


----------



## chitta (22 Ago 2022)

Vecino, barbas, cortar ...etc.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



Para cuando decian que se independizaban estos?


----------



## Jotagb (22 Ago 2022)

Bonito país está quedando.


----------



## |||||||| (22 Ago 2022)

Los vascos separratas por naturaleza son dóciles y cobardes. Si no lo fueran, nunca se los hubiera conquistado. Los vascos son muy parecidos a aquellos indígenas sudamericanos tan fáciles de derrotar. No ha sido hasta la llegada de unos españolos traidores, el PSOE, que han podido catar poder.


----------



## Toleandro Magno (22 Ago 2022)

Luego apareceran cuerpos por la ría y ninguno lo relacionará


----------



## Popuespe (22 Ago 2022)

Ahora viene Fermín Muguruza a cantar lo de "color vivo contra el racismo".


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Ago 2022)

Te hara gracia a ti, ver que eso es España hoy día es triste, no nos damos cuenta que la división que hay es la debilidad que usan los que la quieren destruir. Nunca he sido muy seguidor de Franco pero vamos que si Franco levantara la cabeza le darian ganas hasta de llorar de ver la pocilga que es España en gran parte en 2022. Un pais al que mirar como si de un familiar con enfermedad terminal en las últimas se tratara.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Avatar de Ayuso? Tiro en la nuca es poco.



Para ti y el puto calvo de mierda de tu firma el garrote vil es poco.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Avatar de Ayuso? Tiro en la nuca es poco.



Para ti y el puto calvo de mierda de tu firma el garrote vil es poco.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

A decir verdad en ese vídeo no distingo a los moromierdas de los mongoloides abertzotas. Me parecen todos iguales.


----------



## 121 (22 Ago 2022)

Ojalá revienten todos, vascos y negros


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

Lastima no le partieran la cabezas.


----------



## nate (22 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Tú verás son los que dan las hostias.



Dan las ostias porque son muchos. No serían tan chulitos si esto fuera el tercer reich.


----------



## hyugaa (22 Ago 2022)

Y algunos dudaban del karma


----------



## MrDanger (22 Ago 2022)

Vienen a hacer los trabajos que no queremos hacer los españoles  

Yo voy con los mojameses.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> Para ti y el puto calvo de mierda de tu firma el garrote vil es poco.



El curioso ZAMPAPOLLAS


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

PERROS VASCOS, VUESTRO IDIOMA Y RAZA DESAPARECERÁ Y TODA ESA SANGRE QUE HABÉIS DERRAMADO COBÁRDEMENTE CON LAS BOMBAS Y EL TIRO EN LA NUCA HABRÁ SIDO POR NADA. MAMAR POLLA MORONEGRA HASTA QUE CAGÉIS LEFA.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Ago 2022)

Ninguno tiene media hostia, y Dan con menos fuerza que el pedo de un marica.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1164817



Casi igual un guarro abertzale sin media hostia que un neonazi alemán o austriaco como un armario ropero empotrado y violento.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Ago 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Lo triste de esto esta pasando en toda España.
> 
> Bandas de moros y latinos swags de la rue pegando palizas a españoles y echandolos de la calle, mientras se quedan con el espacio publico y con las mujeres.




Las mujeres de +25 con cabeza no, pero las chortinas -25 son propiedad de la moronegrada, solo veo chortinas con moros, negros y latinos


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (22 Ago 2022)

Porqué en todas las peleas de gilipollas siempre hay alguna puta merodeando el lugar?


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Ago 2022)

Qué tonto eres



Gorrino dijo:


> PERROS VASCOS, VUESTRO IDIOMA Y RAZA DESAPARECERÁ Y TODA ESA SANGRE QUE HABÉIS DERRAMADO COBÁRDEMENTE CON LAS BOMBAS Y EL TIRO EN LA NUCA HABRÁ SIDO POR NADA. MAMAR POLLA MORONEGRA HASTA QUE CAGÉIS LEFA.


----------



## adal86 (22 Ago 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Acabo de tomarme medio ración de rabas, un pudin de pescado, un rape a la brasa y un té verde, pero creo que podré con esto.



¿Eso no será mucho? Lo del té verde te lo compro, pero el resto...


----------



## Me suda la polla (22 Ago 2022)

A este se le está poniendo cara de lehendakari


----------



## FOYETE (22 Ago 2022)

Espero que el elegido del Tajo nazca pronto


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El curioso ZAMPAPOLLAS



No soy yo el que se pajea con el gif de un puto calvo con pantalones rosas de maricón.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (22 Ago 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Eso no será mucho? Lo del té verde te lo compro, pero el resto...



Edito:
Un trocito de pudin, dos rodajas de rape..


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (22 Ago 2022)

A los amables pagapensiones, solo pueden pagarlos, los antiguos amos de las Artes grupales, los gitanos
Creo que va siendo hora, que todos los primos de España se unan, para frenar la orda invasiva


----------



## sopelmar (22 Ago 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> Esto son unas fiestas populares. Madre mia , hay mas ambiente en la cola del banco de alimentos



Se puede oír de fondo las máquinas barredoras, serían las 8 00 de la mañana de un lunes laboral, los remeros de FCC estarían ya limpiando la basura de la fiesta, pena que no haya nada para limpiar la morería,


----------



## Kalanders (22 Ago 2022)

Balla no se podía de zaVer. Se les rebelan los güenos.


----------



## sopelmar (22 Ago 2022)

Su Colega se da la vuelta, baja la mirada y sale por patas abandonandolo a su suerte


----------



## Sr Julian (22 Ago 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Vecino, barbas, cortar ...etc.



Quizas es lo que nos hace falta a los Españoles decadentes de hoy día como a los Visigodos, otra reconquista de 800 años. 
Por cierto, los gudaris Vascos, le chupaban la polla a los nobles castellanos que daba gusto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Quizas es lo que nos hace falta a los Españoles decadentes de hoy día como a los Visigodos, otra reconquista de 800 años.
> Por cierto, los gudaris Vascos, le chupaban la polla a los nobles castellanos que daba gusto.



Y a los moros también. Y antes a los romanos.

Lo de los vascos no es más que propaganda que se han acabado creyendo ellos mismos. Creen ser los antiguos cántabros, cuando simplemente son los restos de unos africanos que se quedaron rapiñando por los Pirineos.

Navarra, León, Castilla y Aragón. Si se quiere, un estatuto propio para la capital, y ya.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Ago 2022)

Los nuevos vascos aprietan


----------



## alfamadrid (22 Ago 2022)

Al que graba y habla le tenían que haber dado un botellazo y tirado todos los dientes por mierda y cobarde.


----------



## Ces25 (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya, al parecer hubo algún malentendido entre bas kos.


Sólo querían ponerse a la cola para solicitar la ERREGEI....


----------



## EXTOUAREG (22 Ago 2022)

Entre bestias se entretienen, el error es haber catalogado como blancos a los RH Negativo

*Resuelto el misterio: Un estudio confirma que el euskera es una lengua africana*









Resuelto el misterio: Un estudio confirma que el euskera es una lengua africana - Periodista Digital


Doce años de estudio han terminado por corroborar el auténtico origen del euskera. El idioma que hasta el momento se consideraba el más antiguo de Europa tiene sus raíces y mantiene múltiples similitudes con el dogón, hablado en Mali. El filólogo Jaime Martín Martín, licenciado en Filología...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## chemarin (22 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



Difícil posicionarse cuando en el partido juegan mierdas 1 contra mierdas 2.


----------



## Eudoxo (22 Ago 2022)

Eso de los ocho apellidos vascos será toda una rareza con la mierda que llega alli. Qué disfruten de lo votado.


----------



## Warburg (22 Ago 2022)

Españoles riendose de la agresión a otros españoles. Si es que llamaros basura es quedarse corto.


----------



## embalsamado (22 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> En País Vasco cojones haberlos haylos como en toda España a la historia me remito.
> No se que os vanagloriáis en una pelea de 8 contra 1.



Coño, es que los cojones se demuestran convirtiendo ese 8 vs 1 en un 8 vs 50, lo que pasa que es difícil ser el primero en meterse. Y además nada ampara el ajusticiar a esta gente, por merecido que sea.

Pero bastante es ya tener la conciencia individual de no plegarse a que los moros de mierda campen a sus anchas, como para confiar en la conciencia colectiva de que alguien más vaya a tener el mínimo orgullo y coraje de sumarse. En general cuando salimos de casa dejamos los huevos al lado de las pantuflas, pero es que hoy en día la inmensa mayoría se deja también el cerebro.


----------



## Efraim (22 Ago 2022)

A ver cómo culpan de esto a la "extrema derecha" (tm).


----------



## Eremita (22 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Nada, una nueva ETA contra moros y en dos días los tienen a raya...



No va a pasar. Todo lo contrario. No hay ningún poder interesado en que se ponga fin a la invasión y el abuso moronegro en España.
Caso de surgir alguna Paco cuadrilla exterminadora, sería perseguida por todo el aparato represivo estatal (no solo FFCCSS) con una ferocidad nunca vista.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 Ago 2022)

Lo poco que se puede ver y apreciar es la proverbial cobardía y rastrerismo de los moros, siempre por detrás, y en manada y cualquier cosa que demuestre que son mierda.


----------



## Können (22 Ago 2022)

Buena escoria pagapensionil.

Bilbao es un vertedero, gracias al progresismo.


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya vertedero. Literal y figuradamente.

Aibalaostia que le están dando al aberchándal ese.

Y pensar que de aquellas tierras salió San Ignacio de Loyola. Vaya vergüenza cómo ha degenerado aquello.


----------



## Eremita (22 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Es que vosotros os ponéis mucho las pilas? Lo dudo mucho. Anda que ....consejos vendo para mi no tengo.
> Esto está pasando en todos los pueblos de España.



La diferencia es que solo en Vascongadas se asesinaba y presionaba al español, buscando un futuro de aizcolaris, arranxales, gudaris, etc vascos de pura cepa y lo que tienen son moronegros, vascos julandrones y choznas donde unas perturbadas con la feminidad de un ventilador de techo, dictan la nueva legalidad en vigor.
En Tomelloso no asesinaban y no tienen tanta tontería.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Vaya vertedero. Literal y figuradamente.
> 
> Aibalaostia que le están dando al aberchándal ese.
> 
> Y pensar que de aquellas tierras salió San Ignacio de Loyola. Vaya vergüenza cómo ha degenerado aquello.



Y San Francisco Javier...


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Ago 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> A ver chavalin : Esos separatistas no son mis amigos,como tampoco lo sois los separadores,así que por mi,os podéis juntar todos con los moros en el Arenal y dar rienda a vuestra marginalidad...
> 
> En cuanto a eso de que " nos vais a echar de España",suena igual que los tontos de la clase intentando trolear al alumno aplicado que saca todo dieces, así que igual que los separatistas,puedes esperar sentado en el secarral a que eso ocurra...
> 
> PD : Hala a votar a Bocs y saludos al vasco Abascal,guerrero del teclado (Y mis condolencias a tus padres por no saber haberte dado un mínimo de educacion...)



Jojojojojo recogenueces SUBNORMAL con el culo ardiendo.

Has pedido cita para la cuarta??? 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sietebailes (22 Ago 2022)

Yo pensé que estaban tirando piedras al chipi chapa


----------



## Desencantado (22 Ago 2022)

Haciendo _Amegos_


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (22 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Me fascinan varas cosas:
> 1.El tono de panolis de los que filman, como si eso no fuera con ellos



Y yo añado: No escuchar ningún _Eeeehhh Eeeeeeeh!_
Supongo que como andan todos medio tajas, la capacidad de reacción está bastante disminuida. Sin embargo, habría que sumar el componente de corto-circuito ante lo que estan presenciando. Trillones de toneladas de NWO inyectados a traves de los medios, la educación etc ayudan a no evaluar que esta pasando.
Obviamente, los moros no suelen andas tajas. Nunca.
Al-Andalus despierto, Occidente taja perdido en modo año 476 DC



reconvertido dijo:


> 2. El gepeto del fulano con bigote final, acorde a su tono de panoli.



Pues si.



reconvertido dijo:


> 3.El que los moros agredan casi 15 a 1 a un fulano.



Que los moros ataquen solo con superioridad de 8,10 o 15 a 1 pa arriba no debería ser ninguna sorpresa.
El debate preocupante sería: _Vista la respuesta, ¿es posible que en el futuro baje este ratio?_



reconvertido dijo:


> Cuando esto sea la normal, ¿los vascos reclamarán españolidad y querrán que les ayudemos?
> ¿Querrán venir a vivir a España?
> ¿Querrán hacer ghettos abertxales y crear "nueva Vasconia" ocupando tierras españolas?



Eso implicaria aceptar errores de gestión y eso no es compatible con mantener la superioridad moral hasta un poco después del Big Crush del universo.
Así que la respuesta debería ser NO (salvo los que no sean progremonguers y que ya esten preparando las maletas y buscando casita en Asturias, Teruel o Portugal)



reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Lucharán por su tierra y sus tradiciones?



¿Lo hacen en Suecia, Francia o Belgica? 
En una república como la francesa esta costando horrores que alguien con poder diga que el rey esta desnudo. A estas alturas, ese alguien con poder ya no sirve que sea de la clase política (olvidaos de Le Pens o Zemmours)

Esto me lleva a una pregunta que me viene a la cabeza. Siempre he calculado que el _"delay"_ en España con respecto a la situación en Suecia, Francia o Belgica en la década de los 90 era en torno a unos 20 años. ¿Se está acortando este delay en España?



Visilleras dijo:


> Y además, si no quedáis suficientemente nutridos, habeis de saber que* la comparsa atacada también por ameggos, es la misma que en 2017 pintó un mural de contenido sexual *con personajes de tebeos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo que Visilleras comenta es cierto, el Karmometro ha reventado. Directamente.
Recuerdo el mural.


----------



## Stopper (22 Ago 2022)

Es kara la kakatúa?


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (22 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Africanos enseñando su cultura a los vascos.



Los vascos también son africanos. Descienden de desertores del ejército de Aníbal. Son inmis.


----------



## Basster (22 Ago 2022)

Arenal por la mañana sin barrer... Son tipo 7:30 de la mañana con los últimos borrachos dándose de tortas. Ese sitio para las 8 y pico queda limpio del todo. Y pocas ostias para ser tanto moro y con lo que llevaran en el cuerpo. 3/10.


----------



## George Orwell (23 Ago 2022)

Arrazakeriaren aurka. Ongi etorri errefuxiatuak.


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Ago 2022)

Estos hilos son perfecto para detectar subnormales chupapollas


----------



## Capitán Walker (23 Ago 2022)

No querían maketos. Pues ahora os jodeis subnormales.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



quereis mas lo BotaO..

ahi va, la txozna morada del arenal, la que se ve en el video, es la txozna contra el racismo..., creo que de "stop racismo"

preciosa Afoto

al final, los moros pateando a la escoria socialkomunista, racista con lo español


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Los vascos también son africanos. Descienden de desertores del ejército de Aníbal. Son inmis.



los sabinianos se creen el pueblo Helegido, acaudillados por su p(r)ofreta sabino

los Vascos, antes de sabino, eran muy españoles


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Arenal por la mañana sin barrer... Son tipo 7:30 de la mañana con los últimos borrachos dándose de tortas. Ese sitio para las 8 y pico queda limpio del todo. Y pocas ostias para ser tanto moro y con lo que llevaran en el cuerpo. 3/10.



si cae un meteorito en el arenal, ganamos todos

al menos, este año no han hecho murales grandes con personajes de dibujos animados follando y demas, a la vista de los niños

o Jesus expuesto como si fuera una res, la basura cristianofoba de mierda, de mahoma no han hecho todavía, ..a qué esperaran?

los putos degenerados hijos de satanas


----------



## Terminus (23 Ago 2022)

Pero si no ha habido pintxo


----------



## Visilleras (23 Ago 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Y yo añado: No escuchar ningún _Eeeehhh Eeeeeeeh!_
> Supongo que como andan todos medio tajas, la capacidad de reacción está bastante disminuida. Sin embargo, habría que sumar el componente de corto-circuito ante lo que estan presenciando. Trillones de toneladas de NWO inyectados a traves de los medios, la educación etc ayudan a no evaluar que esta pasando.
> Obviamente, los moros no suelen andas tajas. Nunca.
> Al-Andalus despierto, Occidente taja perdido en modo año 476 DC
> ...



Si, si que es cierto.
Hay un hilo abierto por @aynrandiano2 que da muchos detalles sobre el robo a la comparsa por parte de un magrebí


----------



## kusanagi (23 Ago 2022)

Vaya cantidad de basura. La que menos apesta es la que se ve en el suelo.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y además, si no quedáis suficientemente nutridos, habeis de saber que* la comparsa atacada también por ameggos, es la misma que en 2017 pintó un mural de contenido sexual *con personajes de tebeos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues igual se cortan de ser tan desgraciados, por los moros

esa es basura enferma mental


----------



## opilano (23 Ago 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Arenal por la mañana sin barrer... Son tipo 7:30 de la mañana con los últimos borrachos dándose de tortas. Ese sitio para las 8 y pico queda limpio del todo. Y pocas ostias para ser tanto moro y con lo que llevaran en el cuerpo. 3/10.



Además los que reciben tienen más pinta de ser de Sevilla, o de Murcia.


----------



## TedKord (23 Ago 2022)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> Ganas de verlo en Warcelona con los indepes.....



Dios mio. Sólo de pensar en un grupo de menas apalizando a las juventudes de Arrán eyaculo.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

bric dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver en el telediario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hecho HaislaHo ha desinformativizar


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Los etarras siempre han sido así....mucho pim pan pum, pero a la hora de darse de hostias con foráneos....



asesinaban a personas por la espalda, a veces, delante de sus hijos con un tiro en la nuca

komunismo en estado puro


----------



## Crepesdulces (23 Ago 2022)

Y la gente viviéndolo sin hacer nada... Vaya sociedad decadente, la generación "más preparada"...


----------



## Colonoscopio (23 Ago 2022)

Campeonato de ADN


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> A ver cómo culpan de esto a la "extrema derecha" (tm).



bueno, los nazis sabinianos son co-responsables de traer y financiar esta inmigración dependiente de sus paguitas rgi


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1164817



pero lo de la izquierda, es algo guachi piruli....es solo un laburu

no ven que sea un esvastica tu

manda Cojones


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Estáis en todo coño, ni me había fijado, es que hay que quereos



Es que hay que verse el vídeo entero, he visto peleas de caracoles más violentas y apasionantes la verdad.


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Me nvtre


----------



## Abort&cospelo (23 Ago 2022)

Esos de batasuneros poco. Pese a ello, buena trifulca. Faltaba mas sangre y algun muerto.


----------



## theelf (23 Ago 2022)

Ok y donde sale en el video algun sitio el.porque de la pelea, quienes eran etc?


----------



## Fermoselle (23 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Africanos enseñando su cultura a los vascos.



Los cabrones del tiro en la nuca se van a enterar de las consecuencias de haber llenado aquello de moronegros................


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ago 2022)

vea a uno solo contra 100 mc´s


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ago 2022)

Parece que los askos van a descubrir de donde viene el ai.bá la ostia


----------



## Alberto Liberto (23 Ago 2022)

Cuantos más vídeos veo de paga pensiones más me doy cuenta de lo mal que pelean.

Cualquiera que sepa buscar un poco la mandíbula y el hígado se queda solo cuál Bud Spencer.


----------



## Socom (23 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



Mucha mierda en el suelo y caminando idem.
Cuando ya ni los de Bilbao aguantan se viene guano del bueno.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (23 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Los vascos reclamarán españolidad y querrán que les ayudemos?


----------



## DVD1975 (23 Ago 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Donde están esas cuadrillas que antes iban a pegar a los punkis y yonkis?. En que mierda se ha convertido Bilbao.



En cagones


----------



## Trilerotrolero (23 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Buen estercolero tercermundista.
> 
> Igual podemos retomar eso de que se vayan de España.



Lo que hay que retomar es el fin de los fueros y la promulgación efectiva de los decretos de nueva planta. A partir de ahí el Aitor y el Julen que se quieran pirar están amablemente invitados a ello. P ro el terruño se queda bajo la soberanía española.


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Ago 2022)

20 paginas para una puta mierda de pelea entre moros y canis borrachos. En el patio del colegio cuando estaba en la ESO las veía con mas sustancia.


----------



## Lábaro (23 Ago 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jojojojojo recogenueces SUBNORMAL con el culo ardiendo.
> 
> Has pedido cita para la cuarta???
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Palurdo,las luces no te llegan para distinguir a un vasco de un aberchale.Y menos aún para darte cuenta de que ha sido aqui donde ha habido las mayores concentraciones de España contra el Pase Covid

Al ignore por ignorante


----------



## chimi (23 Ago 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Cuantos más vídeos veo de paga pensiones más me doy cuenta de lo mal que pelean.
> 
> Cualquiera que sepa buscar un poco la mandíbula y el hígado se queda solo cuál Bud Spencer.



El problema es que son unos COBARDES y atacan en manada como las hienas dejándote pocas posibilidades de salir del tumulto.

Cuando van solos te pueden hacer la pelota "amego amego no pasha nadda" y clavártela por la espalda o darte un mal golpe, si se la das, cuando menos te lo esperes.


----------



## magnificent (23 Ago 2022)

Me pongo de parte de los Menas

Con los moros tengo cosas en común, con los etarras ninguna


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Ago 2022)

Me ha faltado que pillasen también los disminuidos que graban y comentan con el clásico acento downie de Mordor


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (23 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Pero a ver tú eres tonto o te lo haces. Qué es lo lleva pidiendo esta gente desde hace décadas mientras otros les advertimos de lo estúpido de su postura y sus más que previsibles consecuencias? Tercer mundo, su deseo es tragar polla moronegra tercermundista y que les revienten el culo a pollazos, violen a sus mujeres y les borren de la faz de su querida euskalherria. Y eso es lo que ya están gozando, pero lo van a seguir gozando mucho más. Me consta que hay zonas de Bilbao por las que ya es imposible pasar sin arriesgarse a ser moronegrizado ipso facto. El aprendizaje de un subnormal, esto suponiendo que se produzca, siempre es motivo de júbilo y satisfacción. Nuestros abuelos y también los abuelos de sus abuelos lo sabían: si no lo entiendes por las buenas, tendrás que hacerlo por las malas. Qué espectáculo ver como se desmorona el castillito de naipes de esos incapaces, una gozada.


----------



## little hammer (23 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> A ver, en justicia, la mayoría de sus mujeres son absolutamente infollables.



Hay vascas que están para preñarlas a pelito en misionero, a 4 patas y luego dormir haciendo la cucharita.

Y no pocas.

Las que están buenas de hecho son más femeninas que el 99% de las meseteras.

Te lo dice un madrileño


----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Ago 2022)

VALOR NUTRICIONAL


----------



## RIFKINiano (23 Ago 2022)

Gora Aláaa, amego! Mahgoma 2!


----------



## Termes (23 Ago 2022)

Hacen bien en ir acostumbrándose a como vivirán la madurez y vejez, luchas por un cubo de comida, inmundicia por la calle _(sí, sé que cualquier fiesta patronal acaba igual hasta que llega el servicio de limpieza, pero verlo sereno te hace más que pensar)_


----------



## midelburgo (23 Ago 2022)

Tal como se están poniendo las cosas, al final el concierto Vasco acabará favoreciendo al resto de España. Cada vez van a sacar menos de la morisma y tendrán que soltar más. Al menos los panchis trabajan.
Y todo se acelerará con el guait flait que van a provocar.


----------



## laresial (23 Ago 2022)

Ojala los abertxales, que son españoles, se vayan dando cuenta como el independentismo les ha traicionado, y la única solución es el patriotismo español, si, por que el ser identitario español está contra la entrada masiva de extranjeros y la lucha contra los corruptos y traidores que buscan destruir los pueblos españoles, es decir, incluido los vascos.

Por que sin el pueblo vasco no hay pueblo español o sería más pobre su identidad.

Al final los traidores genocidas del PPSOE, como siempre intentando exterminar a el pueblo español harán que vascos y el resto de españoles se unan contra la invasión y los traidores.

Vivan los vascos y viva España.

Quien se alegra de que unos moros peguen a unos chavales vascos son unos mierdas.


----------



## elpaguitas (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## gordofóbico (23 Ago 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo lo he disfrutado, mis queridos burbujos
> Los zanks, abajo a la derecha.



El estado del suelo refleja bien lo que es el País Vasco hoy en día, un puto estercolero


----------



## chomin (23 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Pero a ver tú eres tonto o te lo haces. Qué es lo lleva pidiendo esta gente desde hace décadas mientras otros les advertimos de lo estúpido de su postura y sus más que previsibles consecuencias? Tercer mundo, su deseo es tragar polla moronegra tercermundista y que les revienten el culo a pollazos, violen a sus mujeres y les borren de la faz de su querida euskalherria. Y eso es lo que ya están gozando, pero lo van a seguir gozando mucho más. Me consta que hay zonas de Bilbao por las que ya es imposible pasar sin arriesgarse a ser moronegrizado ipso facto. El aprendizaje de un subnormal, esto suponiendo que se produzca, siempre es motivo de júbilo y satisfacción. Nuestros abuelos y también los abuelos de sus abuelos lo sabían: si no lo entiendes por las buenas, tendrás que hacerlo por las malas. Qué espectáculo ver como se desmorona el castillito de naipes de esos incapaces, una gozada.



Cuando vea tu júbilo en un topic de un suceso similar de cualquier día en Madrid o Valencia (Ciudades que por datos oficiales son mas inseguras que Bilbao) pues te creeremos algo de lo que escribes. Hasta entonces lo único que pareces es un acomplejado antivasco mas, como casi todo el foro.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (23 Ago 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Cuando vea tu júbilo en un topic de un suceso similar de cualquier día en Madrid o Valencia (Ciudades que por datos oficiales son mas inseguras que Bilbao) pues te creeremos algo de lo que escribes. Hasta entonces lo único que pareces es un acomplejado antivasco mas, como casi todo el foro.



disfruta las nueces con sabor a camello


----------



## Critikalspanish (23 Ago 2022)

Bilbao huele a mierda, meado y rojerio.
Los moros tienen las calles para ellos sobre todo por el casco antiguo.
Que les follen, ¿No prefieren moros antes que españoles? Pues ahí tenéis malnacidos hijos de perra.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ago 2022)

Elo bueno es que la lengoa arabekoa tiene vinculaciones con el asko


----------



## Stelio Kontos (23 Ago 2022)

Que sigan ladrando "puta España", aún veo pocos sin papeles ahí para la que les tendría que haber caído.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (23 Ago 2022)

toda la vida matando españoles para esto

EUSKADI YA NO ES VUESTRO


----------



## bangkoriano (23 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## XRL (23 Ago 2022)

eso es la España actual

moros y chusma española primo hermano bro

como la españa cani,pero ahora es la españa trapera moronegra


----------



## elbaranda (23 Ago 2022)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja



Y con el franquismo no valen los pañales? Vaya morro!


----------



## Dr Zar (23 Ago 2022)

Vascongadas es seguramente uno de los mayores estercoleros de europa está lleno de Moros,proetarras,negros,bolleras,maricones,…la degeneración por esa zona es bestial.Por cierto en el vídeo no se distingue una mierda parecen todos de la misma tribu.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (23 Ago 2022)

elpaguitas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165260



Jamás un nacionalsocialista de esa época diría algo así. Ya sé que lo dices en plan de coña pero la realidad es que ellos ya avisaron de todo esto e incluso la sociedad estadounidense estaba en contra de entrar en guerra. 

Lo que es más, más del 50% de la población yankie de esa época no se fiaba de los judíos. 

El mundo que vivimos es el resultado de quien ganó la 2ªGM.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Ago 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Hay vascas que están para preñarlas a pelito en misionero, a 4 patas y luego dormir haciendo la cucharita.
> 
> Y no pocas.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, y dado que estamos en el mismo país y hay continuas mezclas, hay de todo en todas partes. Lo que pasa es que la proporción de feas con ganas es mucho más alta que en el resto de España. Y es, en virtud de esas mayorías, que se toma la parte y se generaliza al todo, entendiendo, evidentemente , que no todas son feas, al igual que “a los judíos les gusta el dinero” tiene sus excepciones, etc. Etc.

Lo de que son más femeninas que el 99% de las meseteras es atrevidísimo, dada la gran diferencia de población a favor de la meseta, y considerando que la proporción de guapas es más alta. Que está Madrid, que es un crisol, pero luego hay un montón de provincias en la meseta. No sale la cuenta. Te lo dice un madrileño castellano con origen vasco. 

Pero coño, que a lo que vamos, que el chascarrillo que hice contestaba a algo que es rigurosamente cierto.


----------



## Smoker (23 Ago 2022)

Y la blanquita que va a frenar a uno, es un negro jajaja. En fin


----------



## SPQR (23 Ago 2022)

Tantos tiros en la nuca, tanto coche bomba, tanto racismo y xenofobia hacia los vecinos de al lado, para que Nekane acabe con la abaya y criando Osamas en 2030. Al menos nos ahorraremos la vista del flequillo batasuni a golpe de hacha.

Un plan sin fisuras, Oier.


----------



## SPQR (23 Ago 2022)

No mientas, manipulador. ETA nunca se disolvió, simplemente ha desactivado su aparato militar, y potenciado su aparato político, que ahora se llama Bildu, en vez de Batasuna.

Si se hubiera disuelto de buena fé, hubieran desactivado y entregado su arsenal, pero lo mantienen oculto, como atestigua el que se sigan encontrando zulos con armas y explosivos, que guardan "por si acaso" toca pegar tiros en la nuca otra vez.









Hallan un zulo de ETA con 100 litros de explosivo incendiario para quemar vivas a las víctimas


En el depósito encontrado en el sur de Francia también había detonadores




www.larazon.es













El zulo de ETA hallado en Francia es el mayor localizado de la banda desde 2004


El arsenal encontrado contenía 145 armas cortas, municiones y partes de armas. Con el material encontrado, el grupo terrorista pretendía negociar con los gobiernos español y francés.




www.publico.es





El cachondeo de la entrega de armas es tal, que montaron un akelarre pa "entregar" unas armas a unos supuestos "verificadores internacionales", y despues de hacerse las fotos se las volvieron a llevar.  Asi que disueltos, los cojones.



> *Verificadores internacionales*
> En un posterior comunicado, los terroristas calificaron esta operación policial como un "ataque" y criticaron que las fuerzas de seguridad "golpearan el proceso de sellado" de su arsenal, al considerar que impedía su estrategia de negociación diseñada tras la derrota policial y el anuncio, el 20 de octubre de 2011, del fin de la violencia.
> 
> ETA reconoció en ese comunicado que se había "atacado el proceso para dejar fuera de uso operativo" el arsenal que mantenía tras su derrota policial, según había acordado con la Comisión Internacional de Verificación. Se trata de un proceso que se desacreditó a sí mismo al ser ignorado por España y Francia y después de episodios como la declaración de integrantes de esta comisión en la Audiencia Nacional.
> ...





ElectricWizard dijo:


> Retrasados mentales alegrandose de que 15 moros peguen a dos chavales que llevaban pañal cuando eta se disolvió. Todo en orden en burbuja


----------



## Tae-suk (25 Ago 2022)

El chaval es alto, pero delgadurrio y poco musculado. Y aunque lo fuera, poco puede hacer contra una manada de salvajes que atacan todos en manada. En el transcurso de la trifulca, se ve cómo uno de esos hijos de puta le intenta patear el tobillo. O no le da, o no lo suficientemente fuerte, pero le podría haber hecho una avería de cuidado: 0:22


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (27 Ago 2022)

*Los Magrebíes Arrebatan la Calle a los Abertzales: Diario de un Policía de Paisano en la Semana Grande de Bilbao*

*Un 'Iker', nombre que reciben los agentes encubiertos en la capital vasca, describe a EL ESPAÑOL | Porfolio el polvorín delincuencial en el que se ha convertido el recinto ferial de la ciudad durante su Semana Grande.*









Los Magrebíes Arrebatan la Calle a los Abertzales: Diario de un Policía de Paisano en la Semana Grande de Bilbao


Un 'Iker', nombre que reciben los agentes encubiertos en la capital vasca, describe a EL ESPAÑOL | Porfolio el polvorín delincuencial en el que se ha convertido el recinto ferial de la ciudad durante su Semana Grande.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## el ejpertoc (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> La shortinoak de fondo protegiendo al negro ha sido el postre para los abertzales.



¿No habéis o Servando ese comportamiento entre muchas mujeres? Van a defenderlos como si fueran cachorritos. Es alucinante, les tratan como si tuvieran un retraso mental pero los racistas son otros no ellas.


----------



## auyador (27 Ago 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Los Magrebíes Arrebatan la Calle a los Abertzales: Diario de un Policía de Paisano en la Semana Grande de Bilbao*
> 
> *Un 'Iker', nombre que reciben los agentes encubiertos en la capital vasca, describe a EL ESPAÑOL | Porfolio el polvorín delincuencial en el que se ha convertido el recinto ferial de la ciudad durante su Semana Grande.*
> 
> ...









PD: Pero abre hilo! Los Magrebíes Arrebatan la Calle a los Abertzales: Diario de un Policía de Paisano en la Semana Grande de Bilbao


----------



## Passejant (27 Ago 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> No mientas, manipulador. ETA nunca se disolvió, simplemente ha desactivado su aparato militar, y potenciado su aparato político, que ahora se llama Bildu, en vez de Batasuna.
> 
> Si se hubiera disuelto de buena fé, hubieran desactivado y entregado su arsenal, pero lo mantienen oculto, como atestigua el que se sigan encontrando zulos con armas y explosivos, que guardan "por si acaso" toca pegar tiros en la nuca otra vez.
> 
> ...



Tampoco la dictadura de Franco, puso al Rey y ahí sigue. La Audiencia Nacional es directamente la continuación del Tribunal de Orden Público.


Además quien controla las fronteras sóis los españoles, vosotros sabreis a quien dejais entrar y a quien no en vuestra patria.


----------

